# New Channel soon and new edit! Were doing flips now :D



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

Alright guys, some of you may remember a bit of this edit I am about to post here. It has been revised and made a heck of a lot cooler! haha we learned how to get rodeos and stuff down !! 

Anyway, we have been trying to figure a good name. so far my favorite is openmiles productions. PLEASE leave suggestion on both the edit and the name idea below! Feedback is very much appreciated!!!

Spirit Mountain Edit 2013 - YouTube


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh and the very best flip (super steezy rodeo 5) is last clip for those who dont like to watch whole videos


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Slow mo jibbing is lame especially when its mini park and when you have no style. Work on style.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That was just painful seriously stop, just stop.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

well, we are only 14 year olds so yea, dont have to hate so much! and the skier has style. if you disagree, well, looks like your disagreeing with comp judges as he has takes 1st at either two or three comps and 3rd in a couple and he goes against the top riders in MN and some surrounding states.(third is his worst place btw) last year he was in the junior national championship at steamboat and this year he is on track for it again at Park City.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

also, we are having a new edit coming out soon. We can prove we are a lot better than what you saw here. The mini park stuff was filmed before the real park opened so we had nothing else to do. since the last time we have filmed, we have learned more.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought your riding looked pretty good. I didn't like the song because it sounds like it was ripped from a professional snowboarding flick I watched recently. I wouldn't mind if somebody posts a "great" video because all these videos of rails, boxes, jibbing all look the same to me unless somebody crashes. I don't get any more excited watching Mark McMorris tail press a rail that what I just watched. His flips are a different story - but after a while that quadruple corker or whatever the fuck you call it will become pretty boring too.:dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

conspiracy said:


> well, we are only 14 year olds so yea


You probably should have led with that.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

actually, we just like the song haha. we got it from another non popular edit we found and used it 
also thanks for the encouragement


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What's the name of this site? Oh yeah not skiing. No one cares what you claim, skiing is still gay to watch.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Being just an everyday rider myself I really enjoyed watching the video. I don't always watch from front to back as they can get stale, but this one kept me watching. I am too old to try any of the shit, so I need to rely on you guys so I can at least watch it. Keep it up. Also I like the name idea!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Gnarly drops and back country kickers is what i like to watch. I dont know, but does anyone remember the kicker of a huge cliff that was in Follow me around. Adreas wiig hucked of it and did a rodeo. It was dope...


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks for the compliment 
and to blunted nose, we would love to do that but, we have no power where i live D:


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

and to burton avenger, i honestly dont care if you think skiing is "stupid" because they ride down a hill one two sticks instead of one(oooo big difference!). he is going to stay in our edits because we think what he does is sick and he is clearly our best rider.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Was decent riding considering your age, but I have to agree with extremo. Work on style, especially on those spins.

Honest but harsh opinion: I'd rather have seen a 180 grabbed with style then the snowboard spins in the video featuring the wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tubeman.

If you need to just film 180s and 360s to have style, then do it. No sense including clips of really hucked spins with no style. Style > spin count.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

conspiracy said:


> and to burton avenger, i honestly dont care if you think skiing is "stupid" because they ride down a hill one two sticks instead of one(oooo big difference!). he is going to stay in our edits because we think what he does is sick and he is clearly our best rider.


Sometimes you just have to ignore BA. He's the resident grouch here :laugh:

But work on the things these smart people here are recommending and don't give up!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input Jed! We have actually been working on that. I am really happy that im now uninjured so ill be in the next edit and that is what i mainly worked on on my first day back. pretty happy i stomped a five with a grab 

Also, i have sorta figured that one out about BA! hes the grumpy funny guy P


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

I think its time for a new camera! This looks like it was filmed in the early 90s.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

yea my friend says his camera is nice because it has decent mega pixels but the color pickup is poor so it looks less clear


----------

